# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Can you help me ID this gear? No one can!

## CatGrabber

Have any of you seen this gear ever? I hear it is new but it has NO company name on it. Have any of you used it and what was your experiance? Thank you, Cat

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Wait did you buy gear you have no idea what it is? 
2 of them are Test E 350 obviously

I dunno wtf Estanozolol is

----------


## Hackamaniac

> Wait did you buy gear you have no idea what it is? 
> 2 of them are Test E 350 obviously
> 
> I dunno wtf Estanozolol is


I would guess it's some kinda winstrol ..

----------


## CatGrabber

No, I did not buy gear not knowing what it was. LOL I know this game very well my friend. Of course I know WHAT they are. Winny, Test E and Deca . I just want feedback on who has used them and if they are a good legit product as my question says.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

justtttt making sure =)

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Estanozolol is Winstrol .

----------


## cleared4theoption

Looks like winny to me

----------


## flabbywussy

never seen those b4 sorry bro

----------


## CatGrabber

> Looks like winny to me



As I said, I know WHAT they are. I want to know WHO makes them. Its easy to read the boxes and see what they are. I just want to know if they are legit is all.

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Well why dont you read the boxes and post the manufacturer, then maybe you will get some feedback on the produc.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CatGrabber

> Well why dont you read the boxes and post the manufacturer, then maybe you will get some feedback on the produc.


There are no company names on any of them. Fakes at least put a name on them. many UGLs I hear are not even putting a company name on their gear. So Im assuming it is from an UGL. I assumed the pic alone would be enough for people to say "Yes, I have or have used that" Even if there was a company name on it, there is no need if you can see the pic right?????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

